# Stimulus payment info



## amazonian (Mar 4, 2009)

*Stimulus Payment Info.*


"This year, taxpayers will receive an Economic Stimulus Payment. This is a very exciting new program that I will explain using the Q and A format: 

Q. What is an Economic Stimulus Payment? 
A. It is money that the federal government will send to taxpayers. 

Q. Where will the government get this money? 
A. From taxpayers. 

Q. So the government is giving me back my own money? 
A. Only a smidgin. 

Q. What is the purpose of this payment? 
A. The plan is that you will use the money to purchase a high-definition TV set or some such thing, thus stimulating the economy. 

Q. But isn't that stimulating the economy of China ? 
A. Shut up. 


*Below is some helpful advice on how to best help the Australian economy by spending your stimulus cheque wisely:* 

If you spend that money at Bing Lee, all the money will go to China . 
If you spend it on petrol it will go to the Arabs. 
If you purchase a computer it will go to India . 
If you buy a car it will go to Japan . 
If you purchase useless crap it will go to Taiwan . 

_And none of it will help the Australian economy._ 

We need to keep that money here in Australia . You can keep the money in Australia by spending it at garage sales, going to a cricket match or footy game, or spend it on prostitutes, beer and wine (domestic ONLY), or tattoos, since those are the only businesses that may still be owned by Aussies.


----------



## gravitation (Mar 4, 2009)

"Q. But isn't that stimulating the economy of China ? 
A. Shut up."

Hahaha.


Mine will be going on rep stuff, and poptarts.


----------



## Kurto (Mar 4, 2009)

yep a tattoo it is!!


----------



## jessb (Mar 4, 2009)

Ours will probably be spent on a (domestic!) family weekend away - although flights to Vantuatu are pretty cheap atm...


----------



## mark83 (Mar 4, 2009)

im going to but australian made sushi with mine


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 4, 2009)

i'm building new enclosuresfor my pythons.


----------



## Duke (Mar 4, 2009)

Mine will go into the bank for now. I've just deferred uni for the next 12 months with the hope of working full time. So I'm still working casually, but I'm in no position to start wasting money.


----------



## caustichumor (Mar 4, 2009)

Kangaroo steaks and Coopers pale ale all the way.......


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 8, 2009)

Washing machine, Fridge, Couch, Kitchenware and Bond for a new place.

You guys have made me jealous though.... I'd love to get my tatt finished =(


----------



## Ishah (Mar 8, 2009)

Are these toy washing machines, fridges, couches etc?! :lol: Because I doubt $950 OR $1900 is going to pay for all of THAT akarsha! Maybe one or two of any of what you listed, but definately not all! :lol:


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 8, 2009)

Ishah said:


> Are these toy washing machines, fridges, couches etc?! :lol: Because I doubt $950 OR $1900 is going to pay for all of THAT akarsha! Maybe one or two of any of what you listed, but definately not all! :lol:


 

LOL!

Yeah it will go towards all of that.. we'll also be saving our pennies and paying off all debts before renting again. And that's after we get rid of the place we are still paying for, but no longer living in.

Money sucks!


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 8, 2009)

You beauty, I am getting a tatt and a hooker


----------



## Slateman (Mar 8, 2009)

I am buying lot of bonds underwear.

But seriously, If the money would be spent on some meaningful intro structure, like freeways with out toll , or bridges, or rail lines, electricity grid, we all have something to keep for that and lot of people would get job security here in Australia by building it, this would make employment market steady and people would spent as normally. 
People are not spending because they are afraid to lose job in near future, and there for they saving for bad times to come.
Quick cash hand out will not give them employment guarantee.
If you have mortgage, you need some secure income to feel safe, not handout.

This sounds bad, but Adolf Hitler, before he started world war 2 and destroyed word,
He started to build auto bans in Germany to give people work. 
At those times there was big problems around the world and world crises much worst then now. I must say that he helped Germany with this move and they have this auto bans up to today to drive on.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 8, 2009)

Enjoy spending my money everyone. Someone actually has to pay for this package ya know and I guess that will be me. Oh, and I reckon you Slatey as well, and you Amazonian.

At least my mum and dad are getting some too so it isn't totally wasted. Saves me buying them a birthday present - I will just say they already got $1,800 off me.

But the biggest winner is my mate that owns a pub. Trust me, lots of this money is staying in Australia. Pubs had their best month ever last December.


----------



## salebrosus (Mar 8, 2009)

peterjohnson64 said:


> Enjoy spending my money everyone. Someone actually has to pay for this package ya know and I guess that will be me. Oh, and I reckon you Slatey as well, and you Amazonian.
> 
> At least my mum and dad are getting some too so it isn't totally wasted. Saves me buying them a birthday present - I will just say they already got $1,800 off me.
> 
> But the biggest winner is my mate that owns a pub. Trust me, lots of this money is staying in Australia. Pubs had their best month ever last December.



I'm too far to away now to go to that tavern and spend Pete, maybe i should spend it at the Bundy factory instead? Or bank it, acrue some interest and then use it when we then get hit with having to pay it back.


----------



## Mudimans (Mar 8, 2009)

I've already spent mine on an aviary for my coastals, poured the slab yesterday so hopefully i'll get them in tonight  And whenever the government wants to give me back some of my hard earned tax dollars i'll be willing and waiting to take it off their hands


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 8, 2009)

I won't be getting any money. Boo-urns >.<


----------



## spilota_variegata (Mar 8, 2009)

Vat69 said:


> I won't be getting any money. Boo-urns >.<



I know exactly how you feel. Why does this stimulus payment have to means tested? Seems like the people who pay the most tax get the least back. :evil:


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 8, 2009)

spilota_variegata said:


> I know exactly how you feel. Why does this stimulus payment have to means tested? Seems like the people who pay the most tax get the least back. :evil:



I think the idea of means testing goes something along the lines of:
People with lower incomes can't usually throw away 1k for the sake of it so the gov. is giving it to them to help the economy.
People with higher incomes can afford to do that alot easier so they don't need the 1k.

But hey, I don't do economics so I might be wrong and really middle/lower Australia shouldn't be given any help :lol:
People who pay the most tax also earn the most money right? You can't possibly tell me that the people who earn 20k a year would turn down 175k a year because the tax is too high. Why would the government give high earners a break when they're already doing better than everyone else? 

The reason I won't be getting any money out of this is because while I don't pay taxes, I also don't get any government support. So I'm off the books.


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 8, 2009)

any idea when the cheques will start turning up?


----------



## Jackrabbit (Mar 8, 2009)

Jimmy27 said:


> any idea when the cheques will start turning up?


 
ATO website says early April.


----------



## pythoness (Mar 8, 2009)

i'll be buying reptiles and more tattoo inks


----------



## Mr.James (Mar 8, 2009)

Cool the sooner the better!! (car rego's due in april..LOL!!)


----------



## disasterpiece7.0 (Mar 8, 2009)

I'm tossing up a few things here, if i can get the cash from working the next month or so i may be looking at an expensive snake.... otherwise i think it's time to start some tats....


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Mar 8, 2009)

Well i had big plans for the money but as usual the missus has already spent it and some................Oh well at least she's not pregnant again,oops:shock:


----------



## amazonian (Mar 8, 2009)

I'll be putting the money towards an industrial electroplating machine.


----------



## falconboy (Mar 8, 2009)

Should put it on the mortgage, but have been thinking about a nice tat from the new tattoo parlour up the road. But given the look of some of the 1% bikers hanging around the place, I might just put it on the mortgage afterall. :shock:


----------



## Brigsy (Mar 8, 2009)

B&W jungle!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Mar 8, 2009)

LMAO at original bullet point post! Well, you can rest assured. someone from APS will probably get mine, I want more snakes!


----------



## FAY (Mar 9, 2009)

UUmmm sorry Kevin...mine is staying in the bank...


----------



## channi (Mar 9, 2009)

That is a load of rubbish. The money will go to Australian workers and keep them in jobs a little longer. Yes we import things but if it is already here some poor aussie has already sent his/her money overseas to get it here, if you buy it from him he gets his money back = one happy and more economically secure aussie. Please use your brain and don't try to influence people with rediculous notions.


----------



## Manaconda (Mar 9, 2009)

Lots of ppl talkn bout tatts on here. Is there a thread somewhere for ppl to show off their ink?

Ill show u mine if u show me urs 

Lots of H.R Giger Bio Mechanical work done


----------



## ravan (Mar 9, 2009)

money! mine will go on bond.. and possibly a blender 
the rest will most likely go in the bank or be spent buying a female beardy  (anyone got one? pweaseeeeeeeeee)


----------



## snakecharma (Mar 9, 2009)

mines going to a 7000lt rain water tank 

all aussie made and to help the vic water shortage


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 10, 2009)

Yee Haa. I did some research and it turns out that I will be the hugest winner here. First, both of us are just within the limits so we get most but not all of the money. Plus they have decided to give me another $6,000 because I bought a new car. Woo Hoo.

But of course, now that they have given the money to me with one hand I know they are simply going to want it back so I guess I will just put the money away somewhere and wait for them to ask for it back.

Lets resurrect this thread in 18 months time and I will tell you what they have done to recoup the money. As a tax professional I should be able to work this out.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 10, 2009)

If the money goes to china it will help us anyway... 
We need their economy to be boosted to sell them things like iron ore....
Not being able to sell our resources is not bringing any money into the country. It all relative.


----------



## steph (Mar 10, 2009)

due to the current economic crisis are less people purchasing reptiles what do breaders think have sales gone down????????????

interested to know your opinon

cheers 

jules


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 10, 2009)

well put it this way. Last year our chondros were $5,000 each and this year they are $1,800. sure, supply has a fair bit to do with that but so does demand.


----------



## TWENTY B (Mar 10, 2009)

peter, whats that about you getting 6k for buying a new car? 
my missus bought a new car end of last year.. whould she be expecting more???


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 10, 2009)

Manaconda said:


> Lots of ppl talkn bout tatts on here. Is there a thread somewhere for ppl to show off their ink?
> 
> Ill show u mine if u show me urs
> 
> Lots of H.R Giger Bio Mechanical work done










Might spend the money to finish this beast off.... its only got another 30 hours...


----------



## Stompsy (Mar 10, 2009)

Wow! That looks fantastic!

Let me get my partner to take some shots of my back (only the outline is done) and I'll post it.

Maybe we should start a new thread though?


----------



## Manaconda (Mar 10, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> Might spend the money to finish this beast off.... its only got another 30 hours...


 
Hey that looks pretty awesome man. Wasn't Daniel Brandt's work per chance?


----------



## Mrs I (Mar 10, 2009)

Will be leaving my stimulus in the bank now, just lost my job


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 10, 2009)

lol noooo...
none other than Don johnson from SCTC


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 10, 2009)

im gonna spend it on my fine i just recieved..

:S

(but after thats all done then im gonna try to save for a new car...)

NT


----------



## coastal_22 (Mar 10, 2009)

*re*

g'day guys
not expecting to, but just wondering if anybody knows if i will get the stimulus payment? im a 17yr old apprentice carpenter but still live at home. like i said, im not really gettin my hopes up because i dont expect to be getting it on the fact that i live with my parents.
cheers guys n girls


----------



## caustichumor (Mar 10, 2009)

If you put in a tax return for last year, and you earned under 80k then you should...


----------



## Snowman (Mar 10, 2009)

I can't believe your all eligible for payments.. This is so unfair


----------



## daniel1234 (Mar 10, 2009)

I reckon Slatemans right. In fact I think I said something like that about all the bonuses on another thread. Mr Hitler was not the only person to have this idea. Actually although war was far from Slatemans point, with the economey the way it is I can't see that side of things resolving anytime soon, we need the money.

As far as tat's go, yeh there are threads, but start another, even some of us unmarked foke love a good tat.


----------



## MatE (Mar 10, 2009)

herpsrule said:


> im gonna spend it on my fine i just recieved..
> 
> :S
> 
> ...


OOH someones been bad lol.
$900 plus a 4% pay rise back dated from july last year.Cant go wrong with buying new snakes unless there smuggled in from overseas lol.But have rego soon and my 4x4 needs new tyres.


----------



## Duke (Mar 10, 2009)

Snowman said:


> I can't believe your all eligible for payments.. This is so unfair


Why aren't you eligible?


----------



## Snowman (Mar 10, 2009)

I think the cut off is 100k


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 10, 2009)

Snowman said:


> I can't believe your all eligible for payments.. This is so unfair





Snowman said:


> I think the cut off is 100k



Earning over 100k and still putting your hand out?

*plays the world's smallest violin for you* :lol:


----------



## Duke (Mar 10, 2009)

lol Vat.
Yeah Snowman, you'll earn the stimulus package in under 4 days' work so no sympathy for you!


----------



## Snowman (Mar 10, 2009)

100k isn't that much And most my peers make more than me.. I'm just an electrical drafter..... I just want back some of my tax money after all.. 
PS I'm old it's not like I'm some kid starting my career so I can understand the under 30's needing the money.....


----------



## aoife (Mar 10, 2009)

woohoo!! im so getting my sleeve finished, finally!!


----------



## Hetty (Mar 10, 2009)

Snowman said:


> 100k isn't that much And most my peers make more than me.. I'm just an electrical drafter..... I just want back some of my tax money after all..



Woe :cry:


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 10, 2009)

HOw about spending it on herps??? Now, that's GOTTA be australian!!!! heh heh


----------



## falconboy (Mar 10, 2009)

Snowman said:


> 100k isn't that much And most my peers make more than me.. I'm just an electrical drafter..... I just want back some of my tax money after all..



Exactly. Lower income earners seem to forget its the higher income earners that have been funding governments, and its handouts the lower/non income earners for years. They also seem to think higher income earners just sit in an office in a suit and do nothing for the money they earn - they don't seem to realise its often a lot of hard work, long hours and STRESS - not to mention the hard, long slog the climb was to get there in the first place. Sometimes a little thanks would be nice rather than implying those who work hard for it don't deserve any sort of 'bonus'. 

I will also mention higher income earners often have higher rates of debt and in the hard economic times can feel it a lot harder than the little guy because of this - in particular when interest rates rise. Put it this way, why should the higher income earners risk loosing their homes any more than the lower income earners?


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 10, 2009)

falconboy said:


> Exactly. Lower income earners seem to forget its the higher income earners that have been funding governments, and its handouts the lower/non income earners for years. They also seem to think higher income earners just sit in an office in a suit and do nothing for the money they earn - they don't seem to realise its often a lot of hard work, long hours and STRESS - not to mention the hard, long slog the climb was to get there in the first place. Sometimes a little thanks would be nice.



thank you for being rich flacon boy....


----------



## falconboy (Mar 10, 2009)

Sturdy said:


> thank you for being rich flacon boy....



I'm in no way rich:evil: Our household earns a half decent income but nothing huge, and WORK HARD for it. And then get a kick in the guts from the government while we sit back and see hand outs after hand outs - for instance like the baby bonus so _some_ trashy single mothers can buy Plasma TV's that WE worked hard for. *Note: Not all mothers are in that category of course, but I think you see my point.*


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 10, 2009)

falconboy said:


> I'm in no way rich:evil: Our household earns a half decent income but nothing huge, and WORK HARD for it. And then get a kick in the guts from the government while we sit back and see hand outs after hand outs - for instance like the baby bonus so _some_ trashy single mothers can buy Plasma TV's that WE worked hard for. *Note: Not all mothers are in that category of course, but I think you see my point.*



such is life.....


----------



## Snowman (Mar 10, 2009)

falconboy said:


> Exactly. Lower income earners seem to forget its the higher income earners that have been funding governments, and its handouts the lower/non income earners for years. They also seem to think higher income earners just sit in an office in a suit and do nothing for the money they earn - they don't seem to realise its often a lot of hard work, long hours and STRESS - not to mention the hard, long slog the climb was to get there in the first place. Sometimes a little thanks would be nice rather than implying those who work hard for it don't deserve any sort of 'bonus'.
> 
> I will also mention higher income earners often have higher rates of debt and in the hard economic times can feel it a lot harder than the little guy because of this - in particular when interest rates rise. Put it this way, why should the higher income earners risk loosing their homes any more than the lower income earners?


 
Yeah that's exactly what I think falcon. After house loans and crashed stocks, 900 bucks is still 900 bucks that I could use just as much as someone who doesn't have a mortgage or even rent. You're right about lower income earners not understanding that everyone lives within their means. you make more money you're going to buy a better house and car, invest etc so at the end of the day your disposable cash is about the same as everyone else.


----------



## coastal_22 (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply caustichumor. i started my apprenticeship this year so looks like no money for me. alwell!


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 10, 2009)

MatE said:


> OOH someones been bad lol.
> $900 plus a 4% pay rise back dated from july last year.Cant go wrong with buying new snakes unless there smuggled in from overseas lol.But have rego soon and my 4x4 needs new tyres.


 
:lol: haha yeah.. but ive definately learnt my lesson.. ive lost my licence and my parents arent going to drive me around (fair enough i dont expect them to either)..

so ill ride it out untill i get it back and it will be all good  hopefully :shock: im never going over the speed limit again lol...

Nat  x


----------



## Drazzy (Mar 10, 2009)

Buy more herps!~


----------



## Stitched (Mar 10, 2009)

[/quote]so ill ride it out untill i get it back and it will be all good  hopefully :shock: im never going over the speed limit again lol...

Nat  x[/quote]

hehe thats what I said the first time too


----------



## Kersten (Mar 11, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, for those of you who won't receive the payment and aren't happy about the "great tax dollar giveaway"....what would you have spent it on?


----------



## Sturdy (Mar 11, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Just out of curiosity, for those of you who won't receive the payment and aren't happy about the "great tax dollar giveaway"....what would you have spent it on?




probably a payment on their brand new merc lol


----------



## CodeRed (Mar 11, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Just out of curiosity, for those of you who won't receive the payment and aren't happy about the "great tax dollar giveaway"....what would you have spent it on?




Well my wife has been asking for a convertible so she can work on her suntan whilst driving the kids to school. Cant decide between the 125i and the CLK 200. The $900 could go towards a few extra factory options, or maybe I'll just spend it on hookers


----------



## mcloughlin2 (Mar 11, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Just out of curiosity, for those of you who won't receive the payment and aren't happy about the "great tax dollar giveaway"....what would you have spent it on?


 
The same thing as those who are getting the payments - credit cards, bills or maybe even some splurging.


----------



## falconboy (Mar 11, 2009)

mcloughlin2 said:


> The same thing as those who are getting the payments - credit cards, bills or maybe even some splurging.



Exactly, I know ours would be going straight on the mortgage.

Are these payments worked out for each person as an individual or as a family unit if theres a couple? If its as individuals, we may still get one payment which would be nice.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 11, 2009)

Kersten said:


> Just out of curiosity, for those of you who won't receive the payment and aren't happy about the "great tax dollar giveaway"....what would you have spent it on?


 
yeah the same as the people who get it.... bills or something fun. I've got 38k worth of repayments on my houses per year, so it's not like I've got money to splurge.


----------



## Earthling (Mar 11, 2009)

Snowman said:


> Yeah that's exactly what I think falcon. After house loans and crashed stocks, 900 bucks is still 900 bucks that I could use just as much as someone who doesn't have a mortgage or even rent. You're right about lower income earners not understanding that everyone lives within their means. you make more money you're going to buy a better house and car, invest etc so at the end of the day your disposable cash is about the same as everyone else.


 
Ttttttt...you guys have got your arguments allll wrong. Your using logic! 
When someone basis their beliefs/thoughts on emotion, logic rarely wins.
Theres no way around the tall poppy syndrome....except......more monnnnnneeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyy for the poooor and bigggger taxes on the rich......


Realistically.... all those unhappy with your income....get used to it, as no matter how much dollars you earn (yes even $250 000 000 000) it will NEVER be enough. You will ALWAYS WANT MOOOOOOOOOOOOORE.
Better to be content with what youve got.


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 11, 2009)

falconboy said:


> Exactly. Lower income earners seem to forget its the higher income earners that have been funding governments, and its handouts the lower/non income earners for years. They also seem to think higher income earners just sit in an office in a suit and do nothing for the money they earn - they don't seem to realise its often a lot of hard work, long hours and STRESS - not to mention the hard, long slog the climb was to get there in the first place. Sometimes a little thanks would be nice rather than implying those who work hard for it don't deserve any sort of 'bonus'.
> 
> I will also mention higher income earners often have higher rates of debt and in the hard economic times can feel it a lot harder than the little guy because of this - in particular when interest rates rise. Put it this way, why should the higher income earners risk loosing their homes any more than the lower income earners?



Ok well if we're making sweeping generalisations I'll have a go too.

So you work hard. So what? There are people who work two menial labour shift jobs and still barely break even. They work hard for long hours and are under alot of stress, and they don't eventually get ahead. It's not about how hard you work, nobody cares about that. It's about your income.

I don't see how high earners deserve a handout as much as lower earners. It's because lower earners don't have as much means to put back into the economy that they are getting the hand out in the first place isn't it? The little guy comes out with $1 profit at the end of the month, the better off guy comes out with $100. Who should get the help from the government? Hmmmm...
Sure higher income earners have greater debt but I don't see why they should be rewarded for choosing to take bigger financial risks.


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Mar 11, 2009)

My kids are each getting $1,000 into one of the local geared share funds. So much for putting it back into the economy? And damn, with only a fraction of the amount they are giving us we could have had a rail line to Windsor, and upgrade of the Pacific Highway in northern NSW, another bridge over the Hawkesbury River, a desalination plant in Bundaberg so we dont need the Traviston Dam, our broadband network that we were promised, some hospital and school building repairs (or even just pay some hispital bills). Not only would that force the money back into the Australian Economy but it might even create some jobs.

Sorry if I have not been able to offer up some infratructure projuects in other parts of the country but I am certain they are needed.


----------



## wokka (Mar 11, 2009)

Luckily Peter, all kids havn't got such damm responsible parents advising them ,and so many will spend the money having an instant effect on the ecomomy. My observation of infrustructure projects is that the money keeps consultants going but seldom seems to produce the infristuctrure on the ground without years of leadtime. Hopefully the consultants will spend their money instead of putting it into super.


----------



## swaddo (Mar 11, 2009)

LOL Wokka ... sooo true!






(from Think Geek)


----------



## Snowman (Mar 11, 2009)

Vat69 said:


> Ok well if we're making sweeping generalisations I'll have a go too.
> 
> So you work hard. So what? There are people who work two menial labour shift jobs and still barely break even. They work hard for long hours and are under alot of stress, and they don't eventually get ahead. It's not about how hard you work, nobody cares about that. It's about your income.
> 
> ...


 
If you chose to seek a low paying profession thats your choice.. High paying proffesions aren't luck they're the result of hard work and climbing tall ladders... In australia we all have to oppertunity to be educated and make something of ourselves.. We even have HEX which means we can pay our uni fee's later in life.... Many of the millionaires I know came from blue collar families or poor families... The choices we make determine the kind of lives we live.. (think that was on a movie  )


----------



## Dave (Mar 11, 2009)

I heard some people are getting 2grand tomorrow ?


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 11, 2009)

Snowman said:


> If you chose to seek a low paying profession thats your choice.. High paying proffesions aren't luck they're the result of hard work and climbing tall ladders... In australia we all have to oppertunity to be educated and make something of ourselves.. We even have HEX which means we can pay our uni fee's later in life.... Many of the millionaires I know came from blue collar families or poor families... The choices we make determine the kind of lives we live.. (think that was on a movie  )



We're about to get too off topic, but if you actually believe that everyone here is born equal and with the same choices then you're sorely mistaken. You actually think people make a conscious decision to be low income earners? Like there's a red and a blue pill you can take, one will put you on the path to riches and the other will keep you earning under 50k a year? Please show me where I said luck had anything to do with one's income.
I come from a family of high earners so I know how hard one has to work to become better off and of course people can work out of negative circumstances, but this is a very multifaceted issue and to say it's merely a person's choice to be poor or rich is very ignorant indeed.
BTW there's more to university fees than HECS.


----------



## Red-Ink (Mar 11, 2009)

amazonian said:


> *Stimulus Payment Info.*
> 
> 
> 
> We need to keep that money here in Australia . You can keep the money in Australia by spending it at garage sales, going to a cricket match or footy game, or spend it on prostitutes, beer and wine (domestic ONLY), or tattoos, since those are the only businesses that may still be owned by Aussies.


 
Woohoo $950, no more VBs and truck stop Hos for me, *I'm havin it large*, crown lager and an actual brothel from now on.


----------



## Allies_snakes (Mar 11, 2009)

sweet, i will get my sleeve finished and maybe a neck tattoo..break dancin, break dancin..


----------



## jemnesa (Mar 11, 2009)

YAY off to pick up our new male spotted on Monday!!!!! all thanks to the Australian government....... all we can say is THANKS


----------



## jemnesa (Mar 11, 2009)

Red-Ink said:


> Woohoo $950, no more VBs and truck stop Hos for me, *I'm havin it large*, crown lager and an actual brothel from now on.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## caustichumor (Mar 11, 2009)

If all the junkies that normally buy that damn "imported" heroin gave some locally manufactured amphetamines a try with their "stimulus" payment then Australia would be a better place.....


----------



## bk201 (Mar 11, 2009)

Snowman said:


> We even have HEX which means we can pay our uni fee's later in life.... Many of the millionaires I know came from blue collar families or poor families... The choices we make determine the kind of lives we live.. (think that was on a movie  )


hahaha hex is a joke you cant live on hex and so lots cant do university
if you actually go to university you put up with years of geting screwed
centrelink says i havnt earnt enough to get money for living expenses
(hex is dead they call it something else now)


imo this money should go towards lowering tafe and university fees and a loan system to give people seeking a higher education past year 12 ,money for living expenses/text books etc aswell so more people can go to university so most workers will be qualified and not easily replacable =job security

althought im a bias university student:lol:

my money is going towards a new cheaper python maybe a spotted or childrens 
as i need to keep most of it for next semesters textbooks...


----------



## ravan (Mar 11, 2009)

bk201 said:


> hahaha hex is a joke you cant live on hex and so lots cant do university
> if you actually go to university you put up with years of geting screwed
> centrelink says i havnt earnt enough to get money for living expenses
> (hex is dead they call it something else now)
> ...



touche. 

im a uni student and currently get $371 a fortnight.. and am only allowed to earn an extra 200 a fortnight otherwise my 371 is affected.. 
how am i supposed to live on less than 300 a week?
anywho.. i hate centrelink 

freeeeee monies!


----------



## buttss66 (Mar 11, 2009)

Woohoo! I just got almost 2 grand delivered to my bank account. $1500 has gone straight onto my credit card and $320 for 2 tickets to the Air Show. We were going to get the crappy $50 tickets but thanks to the generosity of my fellow Australian tax-payers, my daughter and I will have a seat all day and a souvenir cap!


----------



## amazonian (Mar 11, 2009)

ravan said:


> touche.
> 
> im a uni student and currently get $371 a fortnight.. and am only allowed to earn an extra 200 a fortnight otherwise my 371 is affected..
> how am i supposed to live on less than 300 a week?
> ...


 
Poor bugger.
Try having a Mr's, 2 kids & 1 due any day now, rent & bills to pay and no dole or constant work available. I just started my own business and I expect it will take awhile yet + alot more advertising before I get any continuous work.

So if you see any really really cheap albino olives for sale, it is me trying to rip you guys off so I can feed the kids lol (Kidding of course)


----------



## Vat69 (Mar 11, 2009)

ravan said:


> touche.
> 
> im a uni student and currently get $371 a fortnight.. and am only allowed to earn an extra 200 a fortnight otherwise my 371 is affected..
> how am i supposed to live on less than 300 a week?
> ...



Be thankful you get any government help I'd take any money they gave me. I'm at uni and I have to work for my $100 a week to live off.
I knew I shoulda just dropped out of school and had a few kids >.<


----------



## ravan (Mar 11, 2009)

Vat69 said:


> I knew I shoulda just dropped out of school and had a few kids >.<



lols sounds like 3/4 of my senior class


----------



## amazonian (Mar 11, 2009)

You wont have $$$ by having kids trust me. They cost HEAPS
I sometimes wish I had of settled for an affectionate pet like a turtle lol


----------



## Snowman (Mar 11, 2009)

ravan said:


> touche.
> 
> im a uni student and currently get $371 a fortnight.. and am only allowed to earn an extra 200 a fortnight otherwise my 371 is affected..
> how am i supposed to live on less than 300 a week?
> ...


 
Thats basically what I'm saying.. I did it hard to begin with knowing it will pay off in the future. I was always told hard work at the start pays off at the end... I started off as an apprentice on 7 bucks an hour... and it's been a long road to make over 100k (which isn't much these days as most ppl will tell you) I agree with whoever that was that said we're no all born equal. But I still think that you're incontrol of your own future. If I wasn't making enough money I'd look at jobs that are paying the kind of money I want and set about achieving that goal.. At present I'd like to be earning at least 20k more.. So I'm back at night school twice a week which isn't that fun ontop of a 60hr week..... For the young ones not to be thinking about what subjects and career will generate the kind of income you desire is just plain stupidity. Sure I'd like to have been a zoologist, but there was no money in it and I chose money over job satifaction to some degree... 
I'm not so worried about the 900 as of today... My Riotinto redundancy ended up being $17,850  Which included my 10% bonus that I was owed for this financial year.... And now I've started a new job as a contractor back at the same place... YAY!!!! Only I have to work instead of playing on APS chat now  
I


----------



## English (Mar 11, 2009)

delete not getting involved... sorry


----------



## Kersten (Mar 11, 2009)

Vat69 said:


> Be thankful you get any government help I'd take any money they gave me. I'm at uni and I have to work for my $100 a week to live off.
> I knew I shoulda just dropped out of school and had a few kids >.<



Having fun with the sweeping generalisations again?  :lol: I wouldn't mind the government help with studying myself....but I don't qualify either. When I hear people in all sorts of different financial situations saying the same thing I have to wonder if it's really possible to qualify for Austudy or if it's the Centrelink version of Leprechaun's gold.


----------



## Lesa (Mar 11, 2009)

Snowman said:


> 100k isn't that much And most my peers make more than me.. I'm just an electrical drafter..... I just want back some of my tax money after all..
> PS I'm old it's not like I'm some kid starting my career so I can understand the under 30's needing the money.....



No offense but $100k is a lot!!! I've been teaching for almost 19 years. I have a diploma of teaching, a Bachelor degree and a Masters degree and I barely crack $70 000. If you earn just above 100k that's $30 000 grand more a year. For 10 years 300k that IS a lot of $$$$$.

I am excited for the first time ever I am getting some of my tax dollars back - yippee!!!


----------



## falconboy (Mar 11, 2009)

Lesa said:


> I barely crack $70 000. If you earn just above 100k that's $30 000 grand more a year. For 10 years 300k that IS a lot of $$$$$.


 Remember that $30K is taxed at a high rate - it aint $30k after tax is taken out. :evil:


----------



## Veredus (Mar 12, 2009)

ravan said:


> touche.
> 
> im a uni student and currently get $371 a fortnight.. and am only allowed to earn an extra 200 a fortnight otherwise my 371 is affected..
> how am i supposed to live on less than 300 a week?
> ...


 
I am a uni student and centrelink refuses to give me anything so I work, most of the time I get paid less than 300 a week because with uni I can only work so much. So suck it up....you do nothing for that 371 a fortnight when other students are working for all their money.


----------



## WombleHerp (Mar 12, 2009)

Veredus said:


> I am a uni student and centrelink refuses to give me anything so I work, most of the time I get paid less than 300 a week because with uni I can only work so much. So suck it up....you do nothing for that 371 a fortnight when other students are working for all their money.


 
i do tafe study, to help me work in a zoo.. only thing is, i need to be in the zoo to do the course. (which they dont allow volunteers anymore so i just scraped through thankgoodness!)

so its:

Mon- The zoo 
(not paid at all for this day, and i have to travel an hour to get there, 1/2 there and 1/2 back.. depending on traffic, sometimes its longer, so thats petrol money).

Tues- a shift at bunnings 5hours or less (that i am a casual, they recently implemented a rule that casuals dont get shifts over 5 hours.. that makes me REALLY sad..).

Wed- The zoo.

Thurs- Day off, however that usually involves cleaning enclosures and the house, and going out getting everything i need for that week, eg food if there is none, snake food, turtle food, etc etc etc.

Fri- Shift at bunnings 5hours or less.

Sat- Day off to do nothing.

Sun- shift at bunnings 5hours or less.

Now if i get all the shifts i need, i earn about 400-460 a fortnight. 60-70 is taken out for petrol, some put into savings for a new car that i need as myne is falling apart... my car insurance, and the rest for lunch and whatnot.

BUT bunnings hardly gives me the shifts i need. most of the time i get only 1 or 2 shifts a week, giving me only 300 or so at the end of 2 weeks... which after using the money on petrol and lunch and other necessaties, it gives me nothing to put into my savings, so i wont get my car for a very very long time.. 
also sometimes its lower then that even, if i only get one shift a week. 

im currently looking for a new job that will hopefully give me three 8-9hour shifts a week. Then i will be ok until i get my paid job in the zoo 

thats my story.. and this stimulus will help me scrape through after paying my fine i received, and hopefully put SOME money into my savings account for my car.. 

Nat  x


----------



## Slugga!! (Mar 12, 2009)

veredus there is a reason you dont get money... do you live at home by any chance?? and have heaps of stuff done for you still? im a uni student who i had to move from the country when i was 17 to further my education. Not looking for sympathy because it was my choice, but i had no help from the parents because they couldn't afford it, and i study full time, work casual jobs, pay rent/food/bills like everyone else just to make end's meet... and yeah i recieved a few hundred bucks a fortnight from the government (if i didn't earn over 200 bucks a fortnight working)... but my total income was still well under 20k for the year.... living off 100 bucks a week (after paying rent/bills) aint easy..Life is slowly getting better now tho with a PhD, and a decent scholarship. I'm doing this becase in 5-10 years time i want to be a 'high' wage earner, and this requires sacrafices... and damn... going through that certainly teaches you how to budget!!! 

ok, enough bitching..... MY stimulus package = Bit of the payment for our boys trip to BALI in august.... it's been way too long since i had a holiday.... i'll save save the australian economy another day...


----------



## Veredus (Mar 12, 2009)

Actually I live in a flat owned by my parents but I still pay as much rent as they would charge anyone else, I pay for my own food and bills and no I dont have heaps of stuff done for me, I am completely independent, so for the purposes of living my situation is the same as any other student who is renting. The reason I dont get payments from centrelink is they dont seem to be able to distinguish this situation from somebody who IS getting everything handed to them. Not everybody's parents are willing to give them a free ride, so get off your box and stop trying to enter into a p*ssing contest


----------



## bk201 (Mar 12, 2009)

just because you live at home means nothing
i also live at home because i cant aford to live anywhere near uni or at uni
centrelink says my dad earns 72k so i get nothing even though after bills each week house car loans etc etc etc they are left with basically nothing so ive been selling of my tarantulas to pay uni costs and such and next to go will be my scorpions
centrelink takes into account the ammount of money your parents earn if your a dependent but they do not look into how much they have after bills so its a worthless way to do it.

and maybe government should use money to make more jobs or use it to investigate centrelink and the people on it better and to re do elligability for payments
ive applied for 15 jobs this week and apparently to woolworths i dont have enough experience to stack shelves since im just out of school...more unemployed the higher qualified and more experience you need for even stacking shelves


----------



## Kersten (Mar 12, 2009)

Slugga, livng at home isn't the issue at all for Centrelink, whether you pay rent yourself or board doesn't even factor into it as far as Austudy goes. Waaaay back when I was 20 I went to TAFE for a while and even though I met the criteria as far as workload, didn't have a job and was paying rent I couldn't get Austudy because my mother earned too much by their standards. Not only was I not living at home, I wasn't even living in the same country as my mother at the time.


----------



## English (Mar 12, 2009)

falconboy said:


> Remember that $30K is taxed at a high rate - it aint $30k after tax is taken out. :evil:


 

just be happy with what you have and stop being greedy - it is actually quite sickening when people are losing their jobs, houses flooding, fires burning, people living on the streets, etc, etc.. and you are complaining because you are not entitled to $900..

just step back and count your blessings!!

btw - i am a social worker and i took the job because i was giving back to the community and doing something positive with my time - i did not choose to earn a crap wage.. for some people it is not about the money.. but to be honest i should earn a lot more than what i do for what i do..

Rio Tinto - they have caused so much destruction around the planet - would never work for them even if they offered me all the tea in china!

ps - i am sorry for my outburst but human greed really grates me..


----------



## Dodie (Mar 12, 2009)

English said:


> just be happy with what you have and stop being greedy - it is actually quite sickening when people are losing their jobs, houses flooding, fires burning, people living on the streets, etc, etc.. and you are complaining because you are not entitled to $900..
> 
> just step back and count your blessings!!


 
ditto

and to live in such an amazing country with such vast opportunities.

Be happy to be Australian, we're living the life O'Reily compared to many others, and the people that complain cause they don't get $900 back when they earn over $100k, FFS! It was money that we thought we'd never see again! There are much more important things in life than a few bucks.


----------



## zack13 (Mar 12, 2009)

English said:


> just be happy with what you have and stop being greedy - it is actually quite sickening when people are losing their jobs, houses flooding, fires burning, people living on the streets, etc, etc.. and you are complaining because you are not entitled to $900..
> 
> just step back and count your blessings!!
> 
> ...


 

Im with english. some peopel are disgusting, i go to uni work hard and if im lucky get 6 hours of sleep a night cause of work and uni.
you know where my money form the government is going? to charity cause no matter how hard you have it there is millions who have it way harder and would kill to have life like you do so stop complaining.

zack


----------



## Snowman (Mar 12, 2009)

English said:


> delete not getting involved... sorry


 

Mahahahahahahahha Bahahhahahahah Mahahhahahaha

Couldn't help ya self hey  

As for Rio... Well take away Australia's resources and the money they generate for our country and you'd have an ecoonomy like New Zealand .....and you'd have their welfare system!!!! I hear they're getting $1800 each.. 

Mahahahahahahahha Bahahhahahahah Mahahhahahaha

PS
Australians all let us rejoice,
For we are young and free;
We’ve golden soil and wealth for toil; 
Our home is girt by sea;
Our land abounds in nature’s gifts
Of beauty rich and rare;
In history’s page, let every stage
Advance Australia Fair.

Mining is as Australian as it gets... whose ancestors weren't part of the gold rush????!!!!


----------



## Dipcdame (Mar 12, 2009)

ravan said:


> touche.
> 
> im a uni student and currently get $371 a fortnight.. and am only allowed to earn an extra 200 a fortnight otherwise my 371 is affected..
> how am i supposed to live on less than 300 a week?
> ...



Ravan, you are probably meant to live on $300 a week, much the same as my husband and I do on less than $500 per week between us. We have NO other income, and we don't qualify for the handout neither. Better to just be grateful we have a government that gives us even that....................there's many that don't, and there's many that take away their citizens basic human rights and sense of security and safety........................ which is preferable??


----------



## Slugga!! (Mar 13, 2009)

Of course i know centrelink is means/asset tested on your parents... and veredus, your right and im wrong- i shouldn't judge... my bad... i get carried away when it comes to that topic coz i have good friends at uni that have NO idea how good they are getting it being at home still, and sook coz they are only have everything they earn in their casula jobs to spend on cothes and other stuff- i'll put it down to jealousy coz i never had the option..... meh...

Centrelink/austudy is a flawed system thats for sure, i was in the same boat as you and didn't recieve payments for the first 18 months of uni coz my parents farms 'assets' were too high... so i know EXACTLY what position you are in! i have been there.... dunno what my parents were supposed to do... maybe sell the header/tractor/airseeder and plant/cut the crops by hand?? what a joke! i finally recieved payments after 18 months of studying/working casually- coz i earnt over 18K in the first 18 months so i could be classed as independent... it's prolly what you/any student who is in that situation should do if you/they can.. makes life a bit easier then.. 

believe me.. if you can get thru the first 18 months, it gets a bit easier...

and dipcdame.... totally agree with ya... a lot of ppl dont know how damn lucky we are here in Australia... if you get the opportunity to travel to some of the poorer countries you will know what im on about... I wouldn't swap living here for anything!

Oh, and with this stumulus thing...if you are moving address who do you let know? ATO or centrelink office? my c/link payments are stopping next week so i dunno where it is coming from... 

thanks

josh


----------



## Earthling (Mar 13, 2009)

There must be more to life then having everything.​


----------



## English (Mar 13, 2009)

Snowman said:


> Mahahahahahahahha Bahahhahahahah Mahahhahahaha
> 
> Couldn't help ya self hey
> 
> ...



and with that sort of response i now understand you even more.. such an educated individual.. take care.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 13, 2009)

English said:


> and with that sort of response i now understand you even more.. such an educated individual.. take care.


 

Heheheh Never said I was educated I'm an over paid blue collar worker or what is reffered to as a CUB (cashed up bogan) 
Still I'm awesome at what I do and happy with my life choices  

Anyone know if the package is based on combined incomes or individuals? My Mrs only makes 65k does that entitle her to anything?


----------



## redbellybite (Mar 13, 2009)

this thread is hillarious..........one of the funniest I have read in ages ...it makes me wanna scream JERRY JERRY JERRY:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## CountryTriton (Mar 15, 2009)

Has anyone received their's yet? They keep announcing they started on the second round.


----------



## Slateman (Mar 15, 2009)

Snowman said:


> Heheheh Never said I was educated I'm an over paid blue collar worker or what is reffered to as a CUB (cashed up bogan)
> Still I'm awesome at what I do and happy with my life choices
> 
> Anyone know if the package is based on combined incomes or individuals? My Mrs only makes 65k does that entitle her to anything?



I think it is based on individual income.


----------



## falconboy (Mar 15, 2009)

Slateman said:


> I think it is based on individual income.



Yes, I think I've read elsewhere that it is too. 

Goodie, we live in a big house on the waterfront and we'll still get $900. :lol:

I need new tyres for the beema.


----------



## Dodie (Mar 18, 2009)

A pair of cheap skates would be more economical..


----------

